# Beer belly in adelaide



## Wolfman1 (5/9/18)

im Not sure where else to post this, but I’ve just had the best experience with beerbelly based in Adelaide and wanted to pass on some praise. 
I put together a recipe last night and ordered through their website and it was done by probably 11:30pm. 
It was delivered by toll to my place in the hills outside Adelaide at 2pm this afternoon. 

I’m a very happy customer. 
Good prices and nice postage charges.


----------



## SwagBiker (6/9/18)

Yep, Beer Belly are awesome. Great prices and super helpful. I’m not affiliated other than being a regular buyer and fan. I’ve even ordered my grain bill by phone with no access to their website (working FIFO) and they’ve interpreted my ignorant questions and had the grain ready waiting for me at home when I got back.


----------

